# lekker Energy Confirms Distance Record Attempt with Electric Car, Converted Audi A2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: lekker Energie, translated by Google] 

The lekker Energy is a subsidiary of enervate group that will bring soon in Germany with a completely new and innovative products for business and residential customers with fresh energy into the market of electric vehicles. For a partnership, the company is currently in negotiations with The Mobility House GmbH Germany, a service provider for the introduction of innovative electric mobility solutions. Ivo Green Hagen, CEO of enervate group: "e-Mobility is an extremely important issue for the future, and the energy lekker will offer this hands-developed mobile solutions enervate the group in cities nationwide." 

"The journey of 300 kilometers will be the world's breakthrough in electric vehicles. We thus meet the requirements already five years ahead of the national development plan of the Federal Government, which calls for the overcoming of such series for 2015, "says Dr. Thomas Mecke, Chairman of the Board of lekker Energy Ltd. 

The "mobile lekker" as the everyday-capable electric vehicle was baptized by the makers, has four seats, a completely usable trunk, power steering, ABS, ESP, airbags and comfort features like climate control, heated seats and radio. With these features requires an electric mobility a waiver or reduction of conventional vehicles and other usual functions. "Lekker energy and enervate the whole group, it is important that practical and suitable solutions on the market." Dr Thomas Mecke. 

lekker energy, for seven years active in the German energy market with electricity and gas products, joins the group with enervate the journey into a new business. "The electrical mobility is one of the key technologies of the future. Without the energy service market to be developed, however, hardly, "said Ivo Gruenhagen and Dr Thomas Mecke are safe. 

lekker energy has on several occasions to his pioneering spirit and innovation in the German energy market proven. The company has invented today's standards in the energy market and introduced, including the change of energy provider in the internet, price guarantees, exchange bonuses. Moreover, the energy lekker is the first energy provider introduced at a basic price free electricity rate and thereby opened the way for efficient tariffs. 2006 lekker Energy has set the competitive gas market in transition and sold as the first alternative supplier of gas to residential customers. Even with the electric vehicles division will start early on the energy service provider competition and build a bridge between product developers and energy companies. 

*About lekker Energy:* 
For seven years now, lekker Energy (formerly Nuon Germany) to compete in the German energy market with environmentally-friendly products and consumer momentum. In most metropolitan areas and big cities, private households, commercial and industrial customers of our service quality to convince as an energy provider. In comparative tests of leading consumer portals lekker energy cuts always get top marks. lekker Energy is a member of the Association of New Energy Suppliers (GNI) and is there a fair competition in the German energy market. Since 1.1.2010 is lekker energy for North Rhine-Westphalia enervate group, which provides nationwide more than 600,000 customers with electricity, gas, water and energy related services. The company group employs approximately 1,800 people. In 2009, sales totaled more than 1 billion €.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Today, Record-Breaking Run in Munich - Berlin Electric Converted Audi A2 for Everyday Use - without Refueling.*

[source: lekker Energie, translated by Google] 

The Berlin-based technology company DBM Energy and the Berlin energy supplier lekker energy drive today, the first time in the history of electric vehicles, the route Munich - Berlin daily use with an electric car. The "mobile lekker" is laying a distance of 600 km without recharge while driving. This distance is a world record. 

The trip is accompanied by the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technology and supported. Clock at 08.00 on Tuesday, Federal Minister Rainer Brüderle the "mobile lekker" is received at his residence. At 12:00 clock will be a reception by Berlin's Governing Mayor Klaus Wowereit at the Brandenburg Gate. Subsequently, informed in a press conference in Berlin representative of Allianz SE, on Pariser Platz, the details of the trip. 

"We show the record run, the performance of our KOLIBRI technology is so high that long distances can be covered with a normal daily use electric vehicle," says Mirko Hannemann, CEO of DBM Energy. "The trip will be the worldwide breakthrough in electric vehicles," added Dr. Thomas Mecke, Chairman of the Board of lekker Energy Ltd. 

The "lekker Mobile" will travel with a recommended speed of 130 km / h route. The vehicle has four seats, a completely usable trunk, power steering, ABS, ESP, airbags and comfort features like climate control, heated seats and radio. 

Possible the trip will be developed by the Energy KOLIBRI DMB technology. The intelligent energy storage in lithium metal-polymer is significantly more powerful and lighter than other batteries. 

*About DBM Energy:* 
The DBM Energy is the innovator of the DBM group. It was founded in 2009 as an independent subsidiary of DBM Industries. Its core business is highly intelligent and capacitive energy storage systems with very high efficiencies. By the DBM, without subsidies, developed and protected KOLIBRI alpha polymer technology, is currently already in the logistics industry and are used. In the future, it is the basis for the storage of electricity in public networks. Since early 2010, the DBM by the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technology, on their way. In recognition of its pioneering development of technology was KOLIBRI the Berlin project developers in late January this year the "Innovation Award of the reason" given. DBM Energy has made in September 2010 in the logistics area with a spectacular drive attention and set new standards. For the first time a forklift equipped with a battery of hummingbird DBM, drove 32 hours and it has worked without reloading 28 hours in regular shifts. The operating time of normal delivery truck is usually from 8 hours. 

*About lekker Energy:* 
The lekker Energy (formerly Nuon Germany) is a subsidiary of enervate group that will bring soon in Germany with a completely new and innovative products for business and residential customers with fresh energy into the market of electric vehicles. For a partnership, the company is currently in negotiations with The Mobility House GmbH Germany, a service provider for the introduction of innovative electric mobility solutions. 

For seven years now, lekker energy to compete in the German energy market with environmentally-friendly products and consumer momentum. In most metropolitan areas and big cities, private households, commercial and industrial customers of our service quality to convince as an energy provider. In comparative tests of leading consumer portals lekker energy cuts always get top marks. lekker Energy is a member of the Association of New Energy Suppliers (GNI) and is there a fair competition in the German energy market. Since 1.1.2010 is lekker energy for North Rhine-Westphalia enervate group, which provides nationwide more than 600,000 customers with electricity, gas, water and energy related services. The company group employs approximately 1,800 people. In 2009, sales totaled more than 1 billion €.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*World Record! Converted Electric Audi A2 Goes More than 600 Kilometers without Recharge*

[source: lekker energie, translation by Google] 

For the first time an everyday electric car is driven more than 600 kilometers. The mobile lekker of the Berlin technology company DBM and the energy supply ger lekker energy has traveled the route from Munich to Berlin, without a "fill up" to have. This is a world record. "We have proven with this trip that the performance is redefining the hummingbird. An electric car can now also be a petrol car ebenbürting. "Cheers Mirko Hannemann, CEO of DBM Energy. He has steered the lekker mobile on the night of Monday to Tuesday from Munich to Berlin itself. Possible, the journey has been developed by the DBM KOLIBRI technology. The intelligent energy storage in lithium metal-polymer is much more powerful, efficient and lighter than other batteries. The mobile lekker, a full-power battery KOLIBRI a Audi A2, has all the features of a work for everyday use cars "The technology is ready for production. Now is the industry to utilize the potential of electric vehicles and to allow a quantum leap, "he explains. 

The Federal Minister of Economics and Technology, Rainer Brüderle took the electric vehicle early in the morning in his ministry received: "I congratulate the start-up company DBM Energy for this great success. Our support of these pioneering effort has paid off in full. Amount of long-distance world record shows that distances of 600 kilometers with an electric vehicle, not a utopia. A similar performance has been achieved, no other electric car worldwide. The battery technology developed in Germany has the potential to bring our country into a leading position when it comes to electric vehicles. Now it is important to this highly efficient battery technology on high-tech German-location to bring land into production and to the wider use in electric vehicles available, "said Rainer Brüderle. The Federal Economics Ministry has supported the world record run and supported. 

"This ride is a pioneering milestone in the development of electric vehicles," says Ivo Green Hagen, CEO of enervate group, which includes the Energy lekker. "The impressive demonstration has shown that the objective of the National Development Plan of the Federal Government today, five years earlier than planned, achieved and even far surpassed is fen.", The plan provides that an electric car in 2015 is in a position to to manage recharge a range of 300 kilometers without. "E-mobility is an extremely important future theme, and the energy is lekker soon offer practical mobile solutions developed enervate the group in cities nationwide." 

Berlin's mayor Klaus Wowereit, welcomed the "lekker Mobile" on Brandenbur-ger Goal: mean "600 kilometers driven without refueling, that electric mobility has the poten-tial to become one day a worthy competitor to the conventional combustion engine. Great that there are two Berlin companies that have made this success possible. This is proof that Berlin is one of the places of the electric car with a breakthrough helps VER. " 

The "lekker mobile" as the everyday-capable electric vehicle was baptized by the makers, has four seats, a completely usable trunk, power steering, ABS, ESP, airbag, parking assistance and comfort features like air conditioning, heated seats, stereo system and parking distance control - all the features of a everyday use cars. 

The KOLIBRI batteries have an extremely high efficiency (greater than 97 percent). They consist of high-quality, recyclable materials. The cells contain no heavy metals, toxic gases GE gases, liquids or acids. Therefore, the batteries that ten years may be in use, no hazardous waste, but go into the recycling of materials. Another feature of the DBM technology is the extremely short charging time of batteries. If sufficient power is provided, the charging time is currently 20 minutes. However, there are different charging methods possible, including the connection to a normal charger. 

*About DBM Energy:* 
The DBM Energy is the innovator of the DBM group. It was founded in 2009 as an independent subsidiary of GE. Its core business is highly intelligent and capacitive energy storage systems with very high levels of efficiency. By the DBM, without subsidies, developed and protected KOLIBRI AlphaPolymerTechnolo-gy, is currently already in the logistics industry and are used. In the future, it is the basis for the storage of electricity in public networks. Since early 2010, the DBM by the Federal Ministry of Economics and Technology, on their way. In recognition of its pioneering development of tech-nology KOLIBRI the Berlin project developers in late January this year the "Innovation Award of reason" Ver loan. DBM Energy has made in September 2010 in the logistics area with a spectacular drive attention and set new standards. For the first time a forklift equipped with a battery of DBM hummingbird on one battery charge, drove 32 hours and it has 28 hours in regular shifts worked. The operating time is usually from a normal forklift 8 hours. 

*About lekker Energy:* 
The lekker Energy (formerly Nuon Germany) is a subsidiary of enervate group that will bring soon in Germany with a completely new and innovative products for business and residential customers with fresh energy into the market of electric vehicles. For a partnership, enervate Group is currently in negotiations with The Mobility House GmbH Germany, a service provider for the introduction of innovative electric mobility solutions. 

For seven years now, lekker energy to compete in the German energy market with environmentally-friendly products and consumer momentum. In most metropolitan areas and cities can convince private households, commercial and industrial customers of our service quality as an energy-services provider. In comparative tests of leading consumer portals lekker energy cuts always get top marks. lekker Energy is a member of the Association of New Energy Suppliers (GNI) and is there a fair competition in the German energy market. Since 1.1.2010 is lekker energy for North Rhine-Westphalia enervate group, which provides nationwide more than 600,000 customers with electricity, gas, water and energy related services. The group of companies be-employed in total approximately 1,800 employees. In 2009, sales totaled more than 1 billion €.


----------



## cherylfoster (Dec 23, 2010)

Energy is a subsidiary of the lekker, weak group, will soon be brought in Germany, a new and innovative products for business and residential customers with new energy to enter the market of electric vehicles. For partnerships, the Group is currently in the House weakened the negotiations to move GmbH of Germany, the introduction of a service provider of innovative mobile power solutions.


----------



## SPARKY2012 (Feb 9, 2011)

*I Need New Batterys for my 30 yr old EV*

I Need New Batterys for my 30 yr old EV
My best range has been 15 mi, its supposed to be 60 mi. I have an investor, that promised me a 400 mi battery pak Nov. of 2009. Still no batts. I need 200 ah, with 144 vdc.
Sparky


----------



## cupcake21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah it sounds like you do need new batteries!


----------

